# How Old Were you When you First Joined TBT?



## Holla (Oct 30, 2019)

We have a thread for how old are you today, but I'm curious to see how old the average member on here was when they first joined the forum.

I was 17 back in 2013 when I joined. I remember running into a 13 year old on club Tortimer and she told me I was "sooo old" haha. I wonder if she would still think that now...


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 30, 2019)

i was 13 when i joined 2 days before mah 14 bday


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 30, 2019)

About precisely 15 years old when I joined TBT. It was the day after my Birthday. Good times.

(I was also a bit annoying and selfish back in the day. *Memories of me spamming the "Help me decide on my mayor's face. Part 1 and Part 2"* *Shrugs*)


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 30, 2019)

Don't tell the mods, I was 11.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 16 years old when I joined the forums.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 30, 2019)

Well, I just joined last year and I'm about to turn 40 in a few days...so I was old.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 14
Now I’m 18 haha rip


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 30, 2019)

14, i was drastically different towards what im like today (and not in a good way)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 17 years old!


----------



## Chris (Oct 30, 2019)

21.

I'm now 27.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 30, 2019)

I think i was 20.

It's odd being in the minority demographic of adult male on here :S

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> We have a thread for how old are you today, but I'm curious to see how old the average member on here was when they first joined the forum.
> 
> I was 17 back in 2013 when I joined. I remember running into a 13 year old on club Tortimer and she told me I was "sooo old" haha. I wonder if she would still think that now...



I know that feeling, I was 16 when the game came out and oh my, being a guy makes these experiences far worse.


----------



## Envy (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 19 back in 2008 when I joined. My has the time flied.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2019)

Considering joining date, 21. About to turn 22 the same year. Now 27, turning 28 in later December.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 30, 2019)

I joined last year, which would make me 22. I can't believe how old I am now. I don't wanna grow up, but I kinda have to. D:

I'm glad I joined this website though. There are soo many nice people here and I hang out here practically everyday or when I can. ^-^


----------



## cornimer (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 16 but that didn't stop me from making cringey posts


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2019)

17...


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 30, 2019)

I forget


----------



## Hat' (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 17... well it was last year! But I'm coming closer to my two years on the forums!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 17 years old when I first joined the forums, after I graduated from highschool. Fun times for not worrying about most things for half a year.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 30, 2019)

25, now I'm 30


----------



## Trundle (Oct 30, 2019)

I had just turned 13. I turn 22 in December. A few more years until I’ve been on here for more than half my life


----------



## duckykate (Oct 30, 2019)

15


----------



## cIementine (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 11! (was that even allowed)


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 24, now I'm 30 years old.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 13 just in my first year of high school, now I'm 18 and finishing high school in a few weeks. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 30, 2019)

I was 19. Cause I joined last year lol. I wish I joined alot earlier thou.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 31, 2019)

I was 15~


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 31, 2019)

I was 15, and freshly so. It's wacky to think I've been here almost 2 years now... on and off of course.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 31, 2019)

I was 16 when I joined here. I find it funny how many 13-15 year olds first joined here.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 31, 2019)

I was 18 and I?m 25 now

I joined in 2013 I think that math checks out


----------



## WynterFrost (Oct 31, 2019)

hm 17 or 18 I think


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 31, 2019)

Whoa, according to my join date, I was 16! I didn't realize it had already been almost 4 years.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 31, 2019)

I was 20! I was such a little back then!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 31, 2019)

I was 18 when I joined, 27 now


----------



## Zura (Oct 31, 2019)

14 and a bit mental in the head. Ooh those dark times


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2019)

I was 12 years old when I joined, and now I'm 20


----------



## Bcat (Oct 31, 2019)

I think i was about 16 or 17?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I’m 22 about to be 23...yeeeessshhh I’m old


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2019)

I was 21 when I first joined. I’m old now.


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2019)

I was only like 22 sigghhh the wild days of my youth


----------



## Flare (Nov 1, 2019)

I was 15 when I joined. Now I’m 18.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2019)

I joined when I was 16, over 3 years ago.  It's almost weird to think about how long I've been part of this community.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 4, 2019)

I believe I was 16 going on 17 when I joined. Which is wild when I think about it because I just turned 22 a few weeks ago. It honestly doesn't seem like it was that long ago, but I guess it was.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 4, 2019)

I was 14 when I joined TBT back when it was still on Zetaboards and City Folk was the game the AC community was raving about. I am now 25.


----------



## Locket (Nov 4, 2019)

i was literally 9


----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2019)

14


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 4, 2019)

I was 21 in my last year of college! Seems like such a long time ago.


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2019)

i was 10, oops


----------



## poweradeex (Nov 4, 2019)

I was 21 I believe.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 4, 2019)

Mid 20's, oh no.


----------



## seeds (Nov 4, 2019)

i believe i was around 16 years old..? i am 19 now so ;0 *shocker*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh, uhh, since this is still going. I should tell you my age now.

I'm 21 years old.

Man, where did the years go? 2013-2015  were still the greatest years I lived through.


----------



## Calleigh (Nov 5, 2019)

Just joined the other day and I feel like I'm kind of old yet being inexperienced with TBT lol


----------



## Holla (Nov 10, 2020)

It's been a year since I first made this thread. With so many new and returning members back online due to the release of new Horizons I'm curious to see how the poll results will change.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 10, 2020)

I was in my teens, now I'm in my 20's. _Where has these 7 years gone._


----------



## jiny (Nov 10, 2020)

i was 11 now im 16 hehe


----------



## aericell (Nov 10, 2020)

i was 15, now i'm 22


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 10, 2020)

I was in my mid-20s and now I’m in my 30s.


----------



## xara (Nov 12, 2020)

13! now i’m less than 4 months away from turning 19; it’s crazy how much time flies aha :^)


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 12, 2020)

I was 15 years old. It's so crazy realizing just how old new leaf is.

I'm now 23, and my life is completely different from what it was 8 years ago. (In mostly good ways!)


----------



## Seastar (Nov 12, 2020)

Apparently I joined when I was 19.


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2020)

I was 13 when I joined! :0


----------



## _Rainy_ (Nov 12, 2020)

22 those were the days lol


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 12, 2020)

I joined beginning of this year when I was 23 but I turned 24 in September  so I haven’t been here very long haha


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 12, 2020)

I was 15, I’m still 15


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 12, 2020)

I were 17, 24 now.
I joined the same day New Leaf released here in Europe.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 12, 2020)

i was 10 oops.. now I'm almost 18. i'm sure I was incredibly annoying back then sorry to whoever had to deal w me


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 12, 2020)

19, and now i'm 20. Time flies fast, guys...


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 12, 2020)

I would have been 17 when I joined! I can't believe I wasn't younger to be honest.. I don't remember myself being very mature at that time lol I guess I'm not really mature at 24 though  for real though it seems like forever ago


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 12, 2020)

28... though it feels like it was 10 years ago, can I just pick 18?


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 12, 2020)

12 I believe I’m 19 now


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 12, 2020)

I joined at 17 that was May of this year I'm now 18 (Turned 18 in August)


----------



## ryuk (Nov 12, 2020)

was 13, now 20.


----------



## Catto (Nov 12, 2020)

I must have been 18 at the time... maybe 19, so I just went with 18 to be sure. I was interested in completing the catalog and finding all my dreamies in NL, so I lurked around here for about a year until I finally decided to create an account. I'm 23 now.


----------



## biibii (Nov 12, 2020)

I was 12, maybe 11 turning 12.
I was cocovampire, then woozi


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 12, 2020)

Was 14. Now 16


----------



## mocha. (Nov 12, 2020)

I would have been 22 when I made this account but for some reason I feel like I may have had an account back when WW was around.. honestly can’t remember though so we’ll just stick with 22 haha!

edit: god my memory is bad. I thought I joined in June 2017 but just checked. I actually would have been 20!


----------



## pochy (Nov 12, 2020)

i was 15, i wish i had joined earlier though


----------



## KitaWarheit (Nov 12, 2020)

Wow it's been six years, I joined when I was 19 xD
New Leaf was my first AC game~


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 12, 2020)

In 2013 I was about 13/14. I joined because it was the year New Leaf was coming out, I was really excited and needed someone to talk about it with haha. Took a break for a while, came back for New Horizons. I am 22 now!

edit: Though I was on other AC forums before that, in the WW days. I think it was ACC and Neoseeker. (This is my favorite for just AC content though)


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 12, 2020)

I joined TBT one day ago, and I'm 27...

I had no idea this website was so old. I don't know how I missed it for so long even when googling villagers and such haha.


----------



## hamster (Nov 13, 2020)

15

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020

i was so weird at 15

LOL nevermind i was 14. thought i joined in 2017


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 13, 2020)

on an older account I joined when I was 12 or 13? back a bit after ACNL came out.
I made this account in 2018 when I was 16 because couldn't find my password for the old one

look at all those bells my old account has :') https://www.belltreeforums.com/members/bell_girl.44465/  ((cringing so bad tho))

Update : Managed to get back into it, im now rich


----------



## Livia (Nov 13, 2020)

I joined this year so I was 25. I’m turning 26 next month


----------



## Mino (Nov 15, 2020)

13, now I'm 29.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 15, 2020)

I was dumb years old, now im still dumb but older
jk uh 16 and now im a 21 y/o that still looks 16


----------



## airpeaches (Nov 15, 2020)

I was 17 when I joined! 23 now.

I remember I found it because the gamespot NL forums I had been going on for a few years were starting to die out a bit, but TBT was still so active and the community seemed great.


----------



## itsmxuse (Nov 15, 2020)

I only joined this year so 24. 
stumbled across the forum searching for other people still playing NL while I was saving for my switch


----------



## Kattea (Nov 15, 2020)

I joined this year and I’m 27!


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2020)

Apparently I joined when I was 12 but voted 13 on the poll since it's the lowest xD I'm curious if there actually was a minimum age requirement back then haha (though it 9/10 probably would not have stopped younger me from joining). Definitely was a cringe-worthy member back then;; sorry pals

Now at 19 I do be cringe-worthy, but with _purpose_ :')


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 15, 2020)

I was 19, now almost 23. I'm still cringeworthy regardless of my age


----------



## Balverine (Nov 15, 2020)

I joined in 2013 and I was 17


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm old and am a year older now lol.

I'm still "newish" to TBT as I only discovered these forums earlier this year, shortly after the release of New Horizons. I've only had one birthday so far since joining.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Nov 15, 2020)

I joined when I was 15 over a year ago, I'm 17 now. It's really cringy to go back and see my old posts on how unfamiliar I was with the whole site in general.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 16, 2020)

I was 20 when I joined two years ago, now I’m 22! I don’t like growing up... xD


----------



## lemoncrossing (Nov 18, 2020)

I was 14 when I joined, but I browsed the site anonymously for years prior to making my actual account. I’m 18 now!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 24, 2020)

bad memory, don't remember

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



Korichi said:


> I was 20 when I joined two years ago, now I’m 22! I don’t like growing up... xD


too bad it's life...l wish to stay in ny 20s

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



ali.di.magix said:


> I was 19, now almost 23. I'm still cringeworthy regardless of my age


Wow it felt like you joined much longer ago..strange feeling l have


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 24, 2020)

i was 20 when i joined (i joined in october 2018, but didn't start posting till around june 2019 i think?). i'm 22 now


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Nov 29, 2020)

i was 13 when i joined for acnl! now I'm 20 (I'm so old )


----------



## Bird_9 (Nov 30, 2020)

I was 20 and was during new leaf release


----------



## amemome (Dec 1, 2020)

I joined in 2014 and I'm in my mid-to-late twenties now! Can't believe it's been six years!


----------



## dragonair (Dec 4, 2020)

so many coppa violations lmaoooo  
i was 21 iirc!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 4, 2020)

I must have been 20, I was in college at the time and a lot of people there were playing ACNL. I miss the street pass feature, it was fun to see what people did with their houses and then being able to order stuff from them was great too. NH really needs more interactive features like that. (And the mini games I miss those so much too, there's nothing to do with friends in this game smh)


----------



## Holla (Dec 4, 2020)

dragonair said:


> so many coppa violations lmaoooo
> i was 21 iirc!



Yeah that’s what I was thinking wow. When I was 12 I was hardly on the internet at all. Times have changed though to be fair.


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 5, 2020)

I had just turned 12 when I joined! Now I’m 19. I cant believe its been so long. My parents were always super lenient when it came to the internet lmao


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 6, 2020)

I was 22  Time flies by!


----------



## Bekaa (Dec 6, 2020)

53!


----------



## chicken soup (Dec 6, 2020)

I was 13 when i joined. (yesterday) LOL


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Dec 6, 2020)

To be exact, 6 days shy from turning 20.


----------



## Serabee (Dec 6, 2020)

28!
...I joined earlier this year


----------



## Giovana (Dec 6, 2020)

I joined in TBT this year, when i bought animal crossing new horizons. And i have 13 years old


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 6, 2020)

I joined when I was 15, now I am 20. It has been a while.


----------



## Rosch (Dec 6, 2020)

I had an old account here from 2013 but I was only a lurker then. Then I left for long time. Then I created a new account since I forgot my old account credentials and finally became active this year.

I was 23 on my old account. I'm 31 now.


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (Dec 6, 2020)

I had just turned 15 when I joined. It was a really good time. Now I'm 21 and loving it even more


----------



## Chloebug44 (Dec 6, 2020)

I was 12! Now I’m 16 almost 17!


----------



## eseamir (Dec 7, 2020)

I only just joined this year after I started playing NH! (I'm currently 26)


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 7, 2020)

I was 13 and I'm glad those days are behind me. Took me a long time to learn how to communicate with people respectfully online or in person. It's still a learning process, but I hope I've improved significantly on that front.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Dec 7, 2020)

I was 14 when I joined, I’m 21 now lol


----------



## lucyhannahg (Dec 7, 2020)

i was 15 when i joined.. i'm now 20! so crazy how time flies


----------



## Holla (Jan 14, 2021)

Happy New Year bump ^_^


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 14, 2021)

uhm- 12 or 13 lmfao


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 20, 2021)

i first found out about this website in september and i needed a lot of stuff in NH but was too shy to join haha

so i didn't join until october and i was the same age as i am now, 19 ☆


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2021)

10 years old, now I'm 22


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm 30 and just joined last year. I was a lurker for years since I'm quite shy but trying to chat more!


----------



## minnew (Jan 28, 2021)

22 - I'm 29 now!


----------



## Beanz (Jan 29, 2021)

I was 13 turning 14 and now im 15


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 29, 2021)

so many small children joined lol
I was 17. Now i’m 18!


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 29, 2021)

I was 13 when i joined tbt


----------



## Opal (Jan 29, 2021)

I think I was 14. I started playing acnl and used to use a different website to trade. They closed though so I searched for a different website and found tbt. I'm 21 now


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 29, 2021)

i'd just turned 16 when i joined, time flies lol


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 16, 2021)

Holla said:


> We have a thread for how old are you today, but I'm curious to see how old the average member on here was when they first joined the forum.
> 
> I was 17 back in 2013 when I joined. I remember running into a 13 year old on club Tortimer and she told me I was "sooo old" haha. I wonder if she would still think that now...



I joined only recently, I'm currently 28 so I feel ancient on this forum!


----------



## Holla (Apr 7, 2021)

It’s getting harder to believe that I was only 17 when I joined considering that I’m 25 now.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 7, 2021)

I voted 16-18 but I actually joined around a week before my 16th birthday! My bad  I was 15 when I joined TBT


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Apr 7, 2021)

I made an account when I was 17, but I lurked the forums a lot at 3am when I was still playing Wild World at age 14 and 15 :')


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Apr 7, 2021)

17 Now I'll  19. Wait that can't be right..


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2021)

23 or 24, idk. math


----------



## King koopa (Apr 15, 2021)

I was 15 now I'm 16
Didn't change much since, so no embarrassment.
(Reading this 10 years later will give me nightmares lol)


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 16, 2021)

I think I joined when I was 13 and now I'm turning 22 next month


----------



## Beanz (Apr 16, 2021)

I was 13 almost 14 but now I'm almost 16.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 16, 2021)

i'm 19 and just joined!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Apr 16, 2021)

I was 14 haha, I’m 21 now. I was super excited to find a forum with one of my favorite games ever. It’s been my favorite community. What a wild ride it’s been, too.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 16, 2021)

I was 16 or 17 I think! I joined because I wanted to trade and sell stuff in New Leaf


----------



## DerpyOnion (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm practically a fugitive. I was 12.
Now I turned 13 a week later, but the cops are still out.


----------



## Darth Savage (Apr 19, 2021)

47, great research tool for me.  Been playing for about a year now, found this a great site to trade and learn.


----------



## Hype (Apr 19, 2021)

I believe I was 17 and now I'm 25! Time flies!!


----------



## Neb (May 5, 2021)

I was 18 when I joined! Hard to believe it’s nearly been a year already.


----------

